# Income question - commissions for alimony/maintenance



## Zack-00 (Jul 14, 2015)

About to enter the gauntlet. For a no-fault state, formula driven child and spousal support, does anyone have experience with income from commissions? Mine varies quite a bit, and has for the last 5 years. I'm looking for ideas I can take to mediation, and then be prepared should it go to litigation.

See a local lawyer for sure, just looking for some guidance first.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Some states will look at monthly or quarterly income to help determine an appropriate income level. So push for which ever period of time will present the most accurate picture, be it monthly, quarterly or yearly. Since you mentioned a variant for the last five years, it would probably be a good idea to put together a five year spread sheet of income and ask for an average of the five year period to represent you stated income.

I would anticipate that your W will request information from your employer to assert that commissions will increase in the near future to justify a higher computation for income. Also any perks you receive, such as car, phone, computers, will be added into the overall compensation package.

Good luck, and happy you're seeing an attorney for this.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I think you can expect 2-3 years of looking at your earnings and taking an average to predict future earnings. 

They do this also to prevent people from doing what my ex threatened to do - quit his job, get a lower paying job to I'd have to be the one paying HIM child support (out of spite).


----------

